# Nandroid



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Can someone please tell me where on my system the back ups are stored for nandroid. I would like to delete them they will not work and they are taking up space. I will make a new one every time and delete the old one.

thank you.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

are you talking about this:

sdcard/clockworkmod/backup


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes thank you. Just cleared up 8 gigs on my sd card.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------

